# Hooking up an Oppo 83 at my dads tomorrow



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to get a demo disc that will really wow him. Should I just grab the Planet Earth disc set at Walmart or is there a movie that will really show this off to him? We will be doing demo on a 110in 1080P Projector rig at his house (Mitsu 6500) and he has a Pro capable of all the latest codecs. I know this is silly but I want him to be impressed so any recomendations would be great, as long as its current and can be found at my video store or Wallyworld. Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While not a Cinema Classic, something like Transformers 2 ROTF will be tough to beat for explosions and so forth. Star Trek would be another excellent choice and I find it to be a far more watchable Movie. 

Good thing with Star Trek is there is a heavy action scene to begin the Movie. Transformers 2 has this as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the idea, I think he may have Start Trek on DVD................did one just come out?
I cant stomach stupid movies like Transformers, I watched the first one up till the robot started to immitate a human and peed................I said "THATS IT!" and I yanked it from my player lol.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe this is the one we're talking about Chad. :T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup thats it!
I ended up buying it and did a brief demo before we ate dinner, then my mom and Liz wanted to play a board game so we never got back to it. I will say from what I saw this is a great looking and sounding movie, its also the first time my dad heard Dolby HD on his Anthem D2V and the sound was stunning, it was all there but not in your face, the music score was fantastic because it sat firmly back in the presentation adding IMO some welcome drama to the movie. I cant wait to actually see the whole thing!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------

